# Happy Mother's Day to all



## blissful (May 8, 2016)

Happy Mother's day to all, to those people with children, and those without, to those with pets, to those that nurture others, to those that encourage and love.

I had a good one here. We made big salads and watched movies. We transplanted tomato plants into bigger pots. We laughed and talked. They gave me what I like, chocolate. Smart kids!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 8, 2016)

Happy Mother's Day back, Bliss!  Looks like you made a good haul!


----------



## Kayelle (May 8, 2016)

blissful said:


> Happy Mother's day to all, to those people with children, and those without, to those with pets, to those that nurture others, to those that encourage and love.
> 
> I had a good one here. We made big salads and watched movies. We transplanted tomato plants into bigger pots. We laughed and talked. They gave me what I like, chocolate. Smart kids!



Right back atcha Bliss! After reading here today I was starting to wonder about mentioning it.   Glad you did! I had a great day too with loving wishes and gifts from my sons. I love that card!! It says it all.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 8, 2016)

Ooooh....nice goodies, *Bliss*!  And you nailed it with this:

_*"Happy Mother's day to all, to those people with children, and those without, to those with pets, to those that nurture others, to those that encourage and love."*_

My girls weren't able to be here today, unforeseen circumstances took them out of state.  My phone blew up several times today with calls and msgs from them and my SIL's, though.   We'll postpone our get-together for another week or so.  Fine by me - I know they love me and would be here if they could.  
It's only one day out of the year anyway, that 'someone' said should be dedicated to Moms.  I think of my own Mom just about every day, Mother's Day or not...


----------

